# Iam a composer and work at 3typen



## HerrKaschke (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi my name is http://www.herrkaschke.com (Herr Kaschke) and i'am part of the composer and production team called http://www.3typen.tv (3typen). We started 2006 with writing/producing Top40 Chartsong and On Air Design for a huge Radiostation. In 2008 we try to get into Videogamemusic, what seems to be a great challenge if you part of the german Gema but we managed to get into the Criterion Games Podcast and visit the Gamingshow MTV Gameone and contributed music & Videowork for a segment of the showhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9gCxoDqul0

We created the official Trailer and Musicvideo for the Indiegame Tiny and Big (Video) a full Rocksong (including gamerelated lyrics) for Cryteks Warface (Video) which never gets officialy released. If you are interested we have a full list of Gametrailers here

We also create Music for the Advertising-Industry

Best regards & thanks for the option to introduce
Herr Kaschke (3typen)


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 18, 2017)

Another visitor ...stay a while..stay forever!
Welcome to the Forum and good luck with your three composing guys company!


----------



## HerrKaschke (Feb 18, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Another visitor ...stay a while..stay forever!
> Welcome to the Forum and good luck with your three composing guys company!



This game is my childhood!


----------



## AHmusic (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh, dude. I love your branding! I checked out your website and I loved your stuff! 
What are some of your favorite video game OSTs?


----------



## HerrKaschke (Feb 23, 2017)

AHmusic said:


> Oh, dude. I love your branding! I checked out your website and I loved your stuff!
> What are some of your favorite video game OSTs?



Thank you so much. I really like the work on Red Dead Redemtion, the electronics in Quantum Break, Deus Ex, Mass Effect, the guitars in No Man's Sky, Amon Tobins Splinter Cell Soundtrack and the Emotion in Everybody is gone to the Rapture by Jessica Curry


----------



## JPQ (Feb 23, 2017)

HerrKaschke said:


> This game is my childhood!


Same for me i am very young when game comes out. One my favorites.


----------



## chrisr (Feb 23, 2017)

HerrKaschke said:


> This game is my childhood!


I rarely get in a lift without it flashing through my mind, which tells me that it was the correct decision to stop playing games around 1990 and focus on music/booze/girls instead. Goodness knows what brain-farts I'd be having now if I hadn't put down that joystick...


----------



## JPQ (Feb 23, 2017)

chrisr said:


> I rarely get in a lift without it flashing through my mind, which tells me that it was the correct decision to stop playing games around 1990 and focus on music/booze/girls instead. Goodness knows what brain-farts I'd be having now if I hadn't put down that joystick...


I focused itself graphics/coding/music (today more this) in this time. i never focus booze.


----------



## HerrKaschke (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm still playing... in fact i own 24 consoles... and a sx64 with messiah... i really love games


----------

